# Coyotes surround woman and her dogs.



## bgfireguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys this was on yesterday on my local news and the story is starting to go viral so i thought I would share it with you.

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2011/12/06/pack-of-coyotes-surround-woman-dogs-in-lincoln-park/


----------



## McYoteHunter (Dec 4, 2011)

Omg. More and More are popping up. Looks like we all need to get out and get some!


----------

